# Welcome to Pakistan, Land of the Pure.



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

The Capital of Pakistan is Islamabad. Constructed during the 60s as a purpose built capital. It is considered to be a world city today.
Islamabad is famed for it's natural beauty and serenity. Some call it the garden city.










There are a lot of parks and gardens here. The Margalla hills that tower above the capital is a national park full of flora and fauna.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

+10


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

The city is located near a lake. The lake serves as a reservoir for a local dam as well as a recreational park.










The lake view park has the world's 3rd largest aviary.










As well as other miscellaneous activities including dirtbiking, paintball and such.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

The city used to be called "The sleeping city" at one point but recently it has seen a major influx of people moving into the city as well as investment being poured in. As a result, you'll find bustling markets and shopping districts scattered throughout the city.










The nightlife in this city revolves around cafes and lounges scattered throughout the city.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice. kay:


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Blue Area, located alongside Jinnah Avenue, Is the city's main commercial district. It stretches on for 4-5 km and houses some of the city's taller buildings and offices.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)




----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

The city also has a world class shopping mall in the city center. It's started a trend in the region which is replacing conventional open air markets with these shopping malls. Many new ones are currently under construction.

Below is the Centaurus Mall, currently the country's biggest.




























And below is another, rather smaller, mall under construction in an older market district of the city.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

The city has many landmarks and sights for the photography aficionado tourists.

The Faisal mosque is one of the largest mosques on the world. It held the title for the largest mosque in the world in the 80s. It is still the largest mosque in the world which isn't a holy site by capacity. It has a unique islamic architecture and part of the buildings constructed in the country's golden era.




























View of the city skyline from the mosque square.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

There are other unique monuments and structures in the city.

The Pakistan Monument, constructed less then a decade ago to commemorate national unity.










The Prime Minister's Secretariat. One of the many unique government buildings on the constitution ave.










Which includes the Supreme Court.










The Serena Hotel is located nearby too. This building is also famed for it's beautiful architecture.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

The city has Margalla Hills towering above it in the north. These towers are famous for it's viewpoints of the city. The closest to the city, a mere 10-15 minutes away from the city center, is Daman e Koh.










You can see some of the main avenues and landmarks of the city from here.










And the ara itself, as part of the national park, is a pretty place to roam around and enjoy the views.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

But the most famous viewpoint of the city is located a good 30-45 minutes away from the city. It's called pir sohawa and the most famous location is the monal, a restaurant situated near the top of the hills. This is probably the most famous location in Islamabad for tourists.










It's famous because of it's spectacular views 24/7, 365 days a year. During all weather conditions and seasons.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*For more pictures on Islamabad, go through this thread on the Mehfil Pakistan section of this website. For historical pictures of the city, visit this thread.*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Lahore* is the largest Punjabi city in the world. The punjabi culture dates back thousands of years and this city is considered to be it's cultural capital. Having been ruled by many empires throughout the ages including the Mughals and the British, Lahore is a unique and lively city.
In Punjabi, there's a saying. "Jinnay kaddi Lahore nahi wekhaya, O tay kadday jamiya he nai" which translates to "If you haven't seen Lahore, You're not even born yet".

Lahore is also very significant in Pakistan's contemporary history. The Minar e Pakistan (Pictured below) was built at the site where it was declared by the Muslim League of India that they demand a separate state of Pakistan on the 23rd of March 1940.










Adjacent to it is the old city of Lahore. Many old monuments exist here. One of them is the Lahore Fort, built by the Mughal kings. Below, you'll see the main gate of the fort.










The Badshahi mosque is also located here, built by the mughals. One of the largest in the world and used to be the largest in the world at the time it was built a few hundred years ago.










A sikh temple is also located right beside the mosque. Before the Partition of India, which divided India and Pakistan into separate states, Lahore was a multicultural city housing people of different faiths including Hinduism, Muslims, Sikhs and Christians.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

The oldest part of the city, the "Walled city" or "Androona Lahore" is a historical part of Lahore located in the north of the city. It is a densely populated area and a treat for the eyes of those interested in exploring old cities. There are bazars, restaurants and even a red light district which dates back hundreds of years.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Some roads are very famous in Lahore. The Mall Road, connecting the east to the west, is a commercial hub of the city and was built by the British. Alongside this road, you'll spot many Victorian era buildings including churches and government buildings built after the partition in 1947.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Some more buildings on the mall.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

More buildings and landmarks on the mall around the newer parts of the city.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Another major road is the Canal Bank Road. Running diagonally through the city connecting the south-west to the north-east, it is a major road surrounded by lush greenery and an irrigation canal running through the middle.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Most of the newer commercial buildings are located in/around the Gulberg area of the city.
The main Gulberg Boulevard and Jail Road are the main commercial hubs.

Below are some images of Jail Road.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Merewether Clock Tower and the streets of Karachi*









*A Foggy Day*









*Bahadurabad Skyline*









*A newly built commercial district in DHA*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Devil's Point*









*EFU Qamar House*









*Port of Karachi*









*Jehangir Kothari Parade*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Mohatta Palace*









*Mazar e Quaid - Tomb of Pakistan's Founder, Muhammad Ali Jinnah*









*The National Museum of Pakistan*









*Clifton Beach*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Hawkes Bay Beach*









*French Beach*









*Shahra e Faisal Skyline*









*Pahar Gunj*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Shan e Mughlia*









*Jinnah Terminal - Karachi International Airport*









*Askari Park*









*Bin Qasim Park*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Shri Swaminarayan Mandir - Hindu Temple*









*Saint Patrick's Cathedral*









*Paradise Point*









*Seaview Road*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*The Place Mall*









*The Forum Mall*









*The Millennium Mall*









*Park Towers Mall*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Atrium Mall*









*Bai Virbaijee Soparivala (BVS) Parsi High School*









*National Academy of Performing Arts*









*Frere Hall*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Native Jetty, Keamari*









*Random Skyline at Night*









*Do Talwar (Two Swords)*









*Teen Talwar (Three Swords)*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Rawalpindi, The Military City*

Rawalpindi is located adjacent to Islamabad, the capital. Both cities form the Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metropolitan Area, the 3rd biggest in the country behind Karachi and Lahore.
Rawalpindi headquarters the country's armed forces. Many monuments and buildings are dedicated to the armed forces. It has also become a major commercial city in the region.

*Mall Road*


















*Sona Tower, The Mall*









*Saddar Bazar - Downtown Rawalpindi*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Pearl Continental Hotel, The Mall*


















*Committee Chowk*









*Fatima Jinnah Women's University (Formerly President's Official Residency)*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Jinnah Park*









*Ayub Park*









*Garden of the Flashman Hotel, The Mall*









*Army Museum*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Bahria Town, Rawalpindi*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Pakistan Ministry of Defence Secretariat*









*Saddar Rawalpindi*


















*Murree Road*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*PMAS Arid Agriculture University*









*Waris Khan, Murree Road*









*Raja Bazar*









*Sadar Bazar at Night*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Rawalpindi Railway Station*


















*Rawalpindi Cantt*









*Yaadgaar-e-Shouhda (Martyr's Memorial)*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Muzzafarabad, Capital of Neelum.*

Muzaffarabad, situated alongside the river Neelum in Azad Kashmir is a beautiful city in the mountains. With the population shy of a million, It's a busy city in an otherwise serene region.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Mirpur, Little Britain*

*Mirpur, Azad Kashmir* is located in Azad Kashmir. A few decades ago, the old city if mirpur was buried atop a large reservoir for a dam. Most of the city's inhabitants settled in Europe, primarily in the UK. Most of the new city is privately funded by these expats and they've made it their new home in Pakistan.

*Mirpur Skyline*









*View of Mirpur from the lake*









*Mirpur City*









*Mirpur Cricket Stadium*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Mangla Dam*. 9th largest dam in the world.









*Mirpur Street Scene*









*Aerial View of the City*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Ramkot Fort*


















*Suburban Mirpur*









*Mangla Lake*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Gwadar, Jewel of the Gulf*

*Gwadar* is a planned free trade port city located alongside the Arabian Sea. Apart from the free port located at the south of the city, the city is famed for it;s fishing villages, wide beaches and clean waters along the coastline.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Port of Gwadar*
The port itself has been handed over to the China Overseas Port Holding Company.



















*Fishing boats near the coastline*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Peshawar, Heart of the Frontier*

*Peshawar* is the capital city of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province situated in the North West of the country near the Afghan border. The city itself dates back 2000 years and if full of monuments and structures from all ages.

*Islamia College*









*Tatara Park*









*Khyber Gate* marks the entrance to the Khyber Pass, connecting Pakistan and Afghanistan.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Ancient ruins in the city*










*University of Peshawar*









*Peshawar Street Scene*










*Old Peshawar*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Chowk Yadgar*










*Lady Reading Hospital*










*Old and New*










*Aeriel View of Islamia University*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Murree, The Summer Retreat*

*Murree* is a hill station situated in the Rawalpindi district. It's an hour away from the Rawalpindi-Islamabad metropolitan region and is a famous tourist destination which has led to the urbanization of this once secluded station.

*Murree City*









*Cable Cars to Patriata*









*Mall Road*









*One of the many peaceful locations in the suburbs*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Mall Road*


















*Chair Lifts* - A common mode of transportation around the suburbs.









*Murree City in the Winter*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*A Church*









*Murree Cantt*









*The Old Murree Brewery*. The brewery now operates in the city of Rawalpindi. It is the only existing producer of alcohol in Pakistan.









*Murree Cantt*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Pearl Continental Hotel Bhurban, Murree*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Sights around Murree*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Bahawalpur, The city of Nawabs*

*Bahawalpur* used to be a princely state before the partition of India. After partition, the Nawab chose to integrate his state with Pakistan. Bahawalpur used to be one of the richest states in the world at the time and the Nawab himself was one of the richest men in the world. The Nawab would give financial aid to some of the Arab states including Saudi Arabia and the UAE.

Although the city has lost much of it's former glory, many monuments and structures from it's golden days exist today giving people a glimpse into the lives of the Nawabs.

*Darbar Mahal - The old palace of the Nawab*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Derawar Fort*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Noor Mahal*. One of the Nawab's many chateaus.



























*Central Library of Bahawalpur*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*The Bell at Darbar Mahal*. Whenever a common citizen needed to speak to the Nawab, he would ring this bell at the door of the Darbar and the Nawab, if available, would entertain them.









*Mosques around the city*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Bahawal Victoria Hospital*









*Sadiq Dane High School*









*Gulzar Mahal*. Another one of the Nawab's many palaces.









*Dubai Mahal*. Built by the royal family of UAE for their personal use as they regularly visit the city for hunting. This tradition has went on since the days of the nawabs.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Nishat Mahal*









*Farrukh Mahal*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Sadiq Garh Palace*. Several heirs to the crown of Bahawalpur claimed this palace and therefore it was put out of commission by the courts of Pakistan until the disputes can be settled.









*Sheikh Rashid Terminal of Bahawalpur Airport*. Since the Nawab of Bahawalpur used to aid the royal families of Dubai and Abu Dhabi, they've been pouring some of their newly acquired wealth into the city.









*Baab e Farid Gate of the Old City*. Much of the Old City has fallen into a dilapidated condition in recent years due to poor planning and neglect.









*Entrance of Drigh Stadium*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Fawara Chowk*









*Dera Nawab Palace*









*Panoramic Interior of Gulzar Mahal*









*Al Sadiq Mosque*









*An old house in the city*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Auditorium, Islamia University, Bahawalpur*









*Bahawalpur Railway Station*









*Allah Chowk*









*Gulzar Mahal Interior*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Lal Suhanra National Park*









*Some old images of Bahawalpur from the days of the Nawab's era*


----------



## Nadeem Lahori (Feb 5, 2013)

Thread is great idea, all cities have been portrate excellent
Just please add lawrance garden's picture in Lahore section...


----------



## GFKT (Jun 28, 2013)

MansoorBashir, :applause:


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Sukkur, Heart of Sindh*

*Sukkur* is located along the Indus river in the southern province of Sindh. Many colonial era structures exist in this city.

*The Sukkur Barrage*

sukkur barrage by M. Bilal Soomro









*Ayub Bridge (Formerly Lansdowne Bridge)*










Lansdowne Bridge Rohri Sukkur by Sir Alexander Meadows Rendel by Black-Z-ro [200,000+ views]


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Sukkur at Night*









*Sukkur Canals*









*Sukkur City*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*A painting depicting the Mughal Emperor Humayun during the siege of Bukkur Fort*









*Mughals at the Fort*









*Bukkur Fort and Ayub Bridge on the River Indus*









*Bukkur Island*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Old Buildings In Sukkur*









*Ayub Bridge*









*IBA University - Sukkur Campus*









*A Dhow in Sukkur*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Ruins of Bin Qasim Mosque.* First mosque built in modern day Pakistan in 713 AD.









*Seven Sisters Tomb.* Read more about the legend of the Seven Sisters here.









*A Chowrangi in Sukkur City*









*Suburban Roads*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Abbottabad, The Crown of Hazara*

*Abbottabad* is located 4000 feet above sea level in northern Pakistan. The city Itself has a population of over a million, making it a huge city in the mountainous regions. It is a famous tourist destination because of it's picturesque views and historical landmarks.

*COMSATS Building*









*COMSATS Gardens*









*Saint Luke's Church*

St.Luke's Church, Abbottabad-2


St. Luke's Church - Abbottabad.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Entrance of The Pakistan Military Academy.* The Pakistan Military Academy is similar in function to Sandhurst (United Kingdom), Saint-Cyr (France) and West Point (The United States of America) and provides training to the officers of Pakistan Army and Allied countries as well as another 2000 guest cadets each year, from over 34 countries.










*Pakistan Military Academy - View from Parade Ground*









*A street in Old Abbottabad*









*Roads in Abbottabad Cantt*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Aerial view of Abbottabad*


*St. Xavier Church*









*Shohada (Martyr's) Monument*









*Piffers Mess Garden*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Army Burn Hall College*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*19th Century House*









*Spring in Abbottabad*









*Daytime in Abbottabad*









*City Lights in Abbottabad*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Kakul Road*









*Random Mosque in the City*









*Shimla Hill*









*Mansehra Road in the Winter*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Roads in Suburban Abbottabad*









*Chinar Road*









*PMA Gymnasium*









*Abbottabad Piffers Golf Club*


















*View from the Golf Course*


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sukkur city is awsome! :cheers:
I like the Ayub bridge! kay:


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Quetta, The Heart of Balochistan.*

*Quetta* is located in western province of Balochistan. It is the capital and the largest city in that province. Quetta was an important city during the british era but unfortunately, most of the old city was destroyed by an earthquake in the 30s. However, Quetta has more than enough natural sights to offer.

*Hanna Lake*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Quaid's Residency*

Quaid's Residency is located in the suburbs of Quetta in a place known as Ziarat. Constructed in 1892 by the British, It was the last place of residence of Pakistan's founder, Muhammad Ali Jinnah, before he died in 1948. It was then declared as a national monument and heritage site. The building was razed by BLA Terrorists in June 2013. Reconstruction of the house is underway and will be completed by february 2014.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Pir Ghaib*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Quetta City*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Mariabad, Quetta*


















*Governor House, Quetta*









*Streets of Quetta*


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Pine hotel , Shogran‎ Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa
Pakistan *

Source


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Natural Beauty of Pakistan
Jalkhad, Naran*
[Source]


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) 
*

Source


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

*GPO chowk, Mall road Lahore
*










*Sports complex Lahore
*

*source *


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Lahore* :cheers:


OmI92 said:


> Credits: Perfect Clicks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Lahore* :cheers:



OmI92 said:


> Credits: Perfect Clicks
> 
> 
> *Azadi interchange Lahore
> ...


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Khaplu Palace Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan
*












Khaplu Palace by Mansoor Khan, on Flickr


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan
*



OmI92 said:


> *Ganche*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

Quaid-e-Azam Library
The Quaid-e-Azam Library in Bagh-e-Jinnah, a park previously known as "Lawrence Gardens", in Lahore has a collection of more than 100,000 volumes, both in English and Oriental languages .

Source


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

Clock Tower Mozang Lahore



OmI92 said:


> Credits: Zeeshan Ali Fine Art Photography


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Lahore*



OmI92 said:


> Bahria Grand Mosque
> 
> Credits: Shazy Haq
> 
> ...


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Capital city Islamabad* :cheers:
Credits: Osama Khan


500 said:


>


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

Badshahi Mosque Lahore



m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

Eiffel Tower is now open in Bahria town Lahore and have three floors

L’ Eiffel (Restaurant)
Fine Dine (Coffee Shop)
Top (Viewing Deck)

Source


----------

